# Things that are amusing you or p$ssing you off or that you find whimsical



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

The Other Forum has a few threads like this. They can be fun. Sceptical whether they will get off the ground here, but thought worth a try.

The idea is people just chip in with things that amused them or made them PO-ed in day to day life.

Something amusing me:


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Counter-point, cross-posted from the children thread:

I was in transit today and decided to kill some time in a rather upmarket wine bar.

Kid was running around the place with a toy hammer, squealing and screaming like a whirling dervish and hitting random objects with said hammer. Parents beamed on in the glow of breaders enjoying the chaos wrought by their diminutive horrors. Makes one think favourably about eugenics.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Alternate between PdO and amused: internet "news" stories, and the comment sections. The stories are notable for what they leave out, and the commenters equally so for what they gratuitously put in.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Amusing / pissed off / and whimsical. That about covers all my day to day. 
'
Good idea, Balfour. I shall endeavor to contribute and keep the thread alive.

To that end, I offer this initial, malformed, half-formed observation. What an age for us heterosexual men to be alive in! You walk across campus any day of the year, in any kind of weather, and you walk among young 20-something women who are virtually naked from the waist down. We owe this eighth wonder to nothing less than the skintight yoga pants. They leave almost, almost!, nothing to the imagination. What I would have given back in my youthful campus days to wander among such lovely, nearly naked creatures.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

BBC "news".

It seems, nowadays, that the criterion for qualifying as news is simply the existence of grainy CCTV footage. Some supposedly amusing clip of a cretinous imbecile who cannot manage to pump his car full of petrol without setting the forecourt ablaze will be reported on breakfast news -_ but only if there is footage_.

The single difference which I am able to identify between recent BBC news and You've Been Framed being that one is presented by Harry Hill and the other is not.

Harrumph!
.
.

.
.
.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Fidgeting.

Ever a prime indicator of mental instability, the compulsion toward constant wriggling, jerking and twitching seems increasingly prevalent throughout the wider population. Travelling by train leaves me as if but a stranded accidental participant at a care-in-the-community day trip. These St Vitus Dancers who, the moment they dump themselves gracelessly into the seats around me, begin a writhing semaphore of repeatedly checked pockets, tapping fingers against knees and jerking up and down of the leg, tippety tappety smartphone, and on and on and on, the psychomotor agitation of psychotic depression.

For goodness sake, sit still you dismal half witted nincompoops.

Harrumph!

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Amen.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Fidgeting.
> 
> Ever a prime indicator of mental instability...


Yes. And those who eat while they fidget - the constant furtive susurration of sweet papers, bags of crisps, sandwiches, awful hamburger smells, suckling on sweet drinks, chewing gum, on and on without end. Both on trains and at the cinema. 
It distracts me from my newspaper...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Langham said:


> Yes. And those who eat while they fidget - the constant furtive susurration of sweet papers, bags of crisps, sandwiches, awful hamburger smells, suckling on sweet drinks, chewing gum, on and on without end. Both on trains and at the cinema.
> It distracts me from my newspaper...


My hearty agreement here.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Actually, there was a study a few years back that fidgeting has health benefits. It's a kind of mild exercise that helps fight weight gain.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Duvel said:


> Actually, there was a study a few years back that fidgeting has health benefits. It's a kind of mild exercise that helps fight weight gain.


It is indeed. Nevertheless, it is really irritating to others!


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Langham said:


> Yes. And those who eat while they fidget - the constant furtive susurration of sweet papers, bags of crisps, sandwiches, awful hamburger smells, suckling on sweet drinks, chewing gum, on and on without end. Both on trains and at the cinema.
> It distracts me from my newspaper...


Such a joy to travel in (non-UK) Europe, where the idea of stuffing one's face on public transport remains rather bad form.

The worst are those commuter trains where a third of the carriage pitch up in the evening with greasy smelly fast food as their evening 'meal'. Unsurprisingly some routes are worse than others!


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

P$ssing off:

Shills for height elevating shoes for men:









Amusing:

height elevating shoes properly deployed:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Fussiness.

I am less and less tolerant of it the older I get. I see it in everything from how people want their coffees prepared to how we dress on this forum. As for the latter, kettle calling the pot black, stones at glass houses, and all that, and yet, I really can't stand the fastidiousness over achieving a just-right inseam, an exact shirt fit, the precise time when to and when not to wear your beef-roll loafers. Good grief. Lighten up, enjoy what you have without the obsession, and go on to other things.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Balfour said:


> P$ssing off:
> 
> Shills for height elevating shoes for men:
> 
> View attachment 15703


^ That chick is hot!!!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Not that there's anything wrong with that.










This is a thing that amuses me. I loved and love the Dolls. Such a great band.


----------



## Joseph Peter (Mar 26, 2012)

Amusing & Whimsical: my wife of 25+ years.

Pissed Off: Second Mr. Shaver on his ruminations about annoyingly fidgeting users of public transportation to which I would only add the public address speaker on his/her cell phone. Running a close second is the patently obtuse person who believes his or her own delusions of intelligence.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet another taste we share, old boy. That first NYD LP is absolutely perfect, from the glorious clattering piano sweep intro of Personality Crisis to the chugging nonchalance of Jet Boy. The Rock 'n' Roll nurse is making it worse.......

.
.

.
.
.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

^ Like a few others, I had hopes for them becoming our own made-in-the-USA Stones, but it was not to be. Much too short lived. Johnny Thunders went on to some interesting things, Johansen became a joke.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Amusing/pissing off: Everyone in black and grey. 

I find it both amusing and annoying to find that nobody these days seems to bring any kind of imagination, individualism, or interest to what they wear. I mean, outside of the members on this forum, out in the "real world." All I see, every day, are people garbed in black and grey, and sometimes, if they're daring, some blue. Where's the color? It doesn't matter if they're in tech gear or office work attire, it is all black, black, black... and grey. It doesn't matter the season, either. It's all year round. Everyone looks as if he or she is going to a funeral or is perpetually in mourning.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Amusing: My book of Wallace Stevens' poetry. I'm still into it. This is one of my favorite poems.

The Emperor of Ice-Cream

Call the roller of big cigars,
The muscular one, and bid him whip
In kitchen cups concupiscent curds.
Let the wenches dawdle in such dress
As they are used to wear, and let the boys
Bring flowers in last month's newspapers.
Let be be finale of seem.
The only emperor is the emperor of ice-cream.

Take from the dresser of deal,
Lacking the three glass knobs, that sheet
On which she embroidered fantails once
And spread it so as to cover her face.
If her horny feet protrude, they come
To show how cold she is, and dumb.
Let the lamp affix its beam.
The only emperor is the emperor of ice-cream.
--Wallace Stevens


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Amusing: a recent exchange on the Fashion Forum WAYWT thread.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

^ 

[extra text to post]


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

It amuses me that in Town I would amuse / p$ss off Duvel (by wearing almost exclusively blue and grey)!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

OMG!!



Balfour said:


> It amuses me that in Town I would amuse / p$ss off Duvel (by wearing almost exclusively blue and grey)!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Whimsical: Wondering if I should tally my attire selfie photos, in preparation.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Duvel said:


> OMG!!


I adopt what I fully accept is a very old-fashioned view that greys and blues are for Town and earthy colours are for the country. As I sadly spend most of my time in urban locations at the moment, by country clothes get few outings.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Duvel said:


> OMG!!


things that piss me off. instead of typing out "oh, my god!" or "laugh out loud" I grew up in the generation that created them, and I absolutely refuse to use these abbreviations.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

^ Thread goes meta. Usually means thread ends.

Those things don't bug me half as much as 'text message' language.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

IK,R?

(Stands for "I know, right?")



Dmontez said:


> things that piss me off. instead of typing out "oh, my god!" or "laugh out loud" I grew up in the generation that created them, and I absolutely refuse to use these abbreviations.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that. I was just joshin' ya.



Balfour said:


> I adopt what I fully accept is a very old-fashioned view that greys and blues are for Town and earthy colours are for the country. As I sadly spend most of my time in urban locations at the moment, by country clothes get few outings.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

New Zealand paper takes a local angle for their David Bowie tribute


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

What a touching tribute. Nail me to my car.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Amusing: Discussions about which shirt fits are "trad."


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Pissing me off? People on their high horse. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Odradek said:


>




Made me think of 'Trigger Happy TV' which was occasionally amusing in very small doses.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Amusing: Did you know that every issue of NATIONAL LAMPOON is available online? Free! Every page, every ad. The archive links are a little funky to figure out at first, but it's all there.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

P$ssing off: plagiarism.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Amusing:


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Amusing:


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I have just discovered - and I suppose it's unsurprising - that one can buy Pinewood Derby cars pre-made on Ebay.

The enormity of parental failure, unsporting intent, and educational deprivation inherent in such an offer, well, p$sses me off.

DH


----------

